# Need a friend to hang out with in Rome



## Livvy (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a 28 year old woman visiting Italy. I'm looking for someone who wouldn't mind showing me around in Rome. I'm here for the weekend possibly longer depending on the plans I make. I'd like to go to some nice restaurants or shop or even go out to a nice bar today. Anyone interested?


----------

